# Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss



## ubermuth (11. Mai 2014)

*Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Morgen!

Aus Gründen, die ich nicht tiefer erörtern will, muss ich zwei verschiedene PWM-Lüfter via 4-Pin-Y-Kabel an einen Anschluss anschließen. Der eine ist ein 140er mit 1.400 und der andere ein 120er mit 1700 rpm (jeweils 100%). Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das nicht oder wenn, nur fehlerhaft funktioniert.

Wenn ich mir mal den BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 anschaue, dort sind ebenfalls zwei verschiedene Lüfter via Y-Kabel verbunden. An dem Y, wo der größere Lüfter angeschlossen wird, fehlt schlicht ein Pin. Heißt dass, dass ich das auch so lösen könnte? Den PWM-Pin abknipsen? Läuft der dann nicht permanent auf 100%?


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Das ist kein Problem, kannst du problemlos betreiben.

Normalerweise hat ein fertiger Y-Adapter an einem Y-Ende schon fix fertig kein Tachosignal.
Du kannst ja auch nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl auslesen.


----------



## ubermuth (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Achso, auf dem fehlenden Pin ist das Tachosignal und nicht das PWM-Signal! Jetzt ergibt sich mir denn Sinn auch schlagartig.  Dachte, auf dem fehlenden Pin ist das PWM Signal, weshalb einer der beiden auf 100% läuft. Völliger unsinn. 

Dank dir!


----------



## v3nom (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Genau, beide Lüfter laufen einfach mit dem gleichen PWM Signal. Aber nur einer der Lüfter liefert ein Tachosignal.
Einzig beachten solltest du, dass die Lüfter dann (wenn sie unterschiedlich sind) nicht in den gleichen Drehzahlbereichen/Lautstärken arbeiten!


----------



## ubermuth (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Tun sie nicht aber warum? Resonanz?


----------



## Munin666 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Ich wollte auch mal etwas fragen, da dieses Thema recht passend ist.
Und zwar habe ich das Gehäuse : Fractal Design Define XL R2
Es sind 3 Lüfter vorinstalliert ( 1 Vorne, 1 Hinten, 1 Unten ) und die Lüftersteuerung die das Gehäuse hat ist regelbar: 5V, 7V, 12V
Nun habe ich vor vorne 2 Lüfter zu installieren, dafür ist ja dieses Kabel gedacht, dass ich 2 Lüfter als 1 Kanal anschließen kann, wenn ich dies richtig verstanden habe.

Die Lüfter drehen dann doch mit Sicherheit etwas langsamer oder?
Bzw wäre es überhaupt ratsam es so zu machen?


Der PC ist bisher eigentlich gut genug gekühlt, mir geht es dabei hauptsächlich ein wenig um die Optik, weil man ja etwas die weißen Lüfter sieht und sie so beim schwarzen Gehäuse hervor stechen, da siehts einfach besser aus wenn dort 2 sind, deshalb werde ich auch nur gleiche Lüfter verwenden.


----------



## v3nom (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*



ubermuth schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht aber warum? Resonanz?


 
Was  ich sagen wollte war, wenn einer der Lüfter von 300-1200rpm arbeitet  und der andere von 900-2000rpm werden diese bei 50% PWM Signal nicht  beide mit 600rpm, sondern mit 600 und 1200rpm laufen. (Geschätze Werte)




Munin666 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal etwas fragen, da dieses Thema recht passend ist.
> Und zwar habe ich das Gehäuse : Fractal Design Define XL R2
> Es sind 3 Lüfter vorinstalliert ( 1 Vorne, 1 Hinten, 1 Unten ) und die Lüftersteuerung die das Gehäuse hat ist regelbar: 5V, 7V, 12V
> Nun habe ich vor vorne 2 Lüfter zu installieren, dafür ist ja dieses Kabel gedacht, dass ich 2 Lüfter als 1 Kanal anschließen kann, wenn ich dies richtig verstanden habe.
> ...


 
Deine Lüfter sind Spannungs- und nicht PWM-geregelt. D.h. durch die Spannungseinstellung werden die Lüfter (wenn es die gleichen sind) auch mit gleicher Drehzahl arbeiten. Aber ähnlich wie bei PWM, werden diese wenn sie unterschiedlich sind auch in anderen Drehzahlbereichen arbeiten.


----------



## Munin666 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Das sie mit gleicher Drehzahl arbeiten dachte ich mir schon, (da ich ja gleiche verwenden will) aber ich denke halb so schnell als wäre es nur einer.
Macht es denn überhaupt sinn das so zu machen, abgesehen vom Optischen Zweck, oder wäre es besser wenn ich nur einen verwende?


----------



## ubermuth (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*



v3nom schrieb:


> Was  ich sagen wollte war, wenn einer der Lüfter von 300-1200rpm arbeitet  und der andere von 900-2000rpm werden diese bei 50% PWM Signal nicht  beide mit 600rpm, sondern mit 600 und 1200rpm laufen. (Geschätze Werte)


 
Achso, ja, klar, Relation und so. Dachte, du meinst was anderes. 

Danke für die Hilfestellung, Frage hiermit beantwortet.


----------



## v3nom (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Das sie mit gleicher Drehzahl arbeiten dachte ich mir schon, (da ich ja gleiche verwenden will) aber ich denke halb so schnell als wäre es nur einer.
> Macht es denn überhaupt sinn das so zu machen, abgesehen vom Optischen Zweck, oder wäre es besser wenn ich nur einen verwende?


 
Nein, da beide Lüfter immer die 5/7/12V bekommen. Einzig der Widerstand in der Lüftersteuerung könnte die Grätsche machen. Aber zwei Lüfter sind eigentlich keine allzu große Last.


----------



## Munin666 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*



v3nom schrieb:


> Nein, da beide Lüfter immer die 5/7/12V bekommen. Einzig der Widerstand in der Lüftersteuerung könnte die Grätsche machen. Aber zwei Lüfter sind eigentlich keine allzu große Last.


 
Ich glaub dann frage ich noch mal im Fractal Design Forum nach (ist ja hier auch) ob man dies ohne bedenken machen kann.
Nicht das die Lüftersteuerung sich dann noch verabschiedet, wenn ich jetzt deine Worte richtig verstehe.


----------



## ubermuth (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal so ein Y-Kabel besorgt (Nanoxia) und an allen drei Enden sind 4 Pins vorhanden. Naja, vielleicht ist ja einer blind.


----------



## v3nom (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

4-Pins? Dann hast du ein Kabel für PWM Lüfter gekauft. Schadet aber nicht, den 4. Anschluss lässt du dann einfach brach liegen.


----------



## ubermuth (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*



v3nom schrieb:


> 4-Pins? Dann hast du ein Kabel für PWM Lüfter gekauft. Schadet aber nicht, den 4. Anschluss lässt du dann einfach brach liegen.


 
Hä? Ging doch die ganze Zeit um PWM-Lüfter...


----------



## v3nom (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Zwei versch. Lüfter via Y an einen PWM-Anschluss*

Haha sorry, hatte den User *Munin666* noch im Kopf, welcher die Lüfter per Spannung regeln wollte. Bei deinem Kabel wird dann einer der Tachokanäle nicht funktionieren.


----------

